# Mendon,Ma-classified ad for 2 free goldens



## carolynk9 (Nov 16, 2011)

I am not sure if this is still active but it was posted Nov.9. and I saw it just now.
How to get a rescue to get them if they are still available?
Two 5 year old AKC Gloden Retrievers to a good home! | Mendon | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 24463444


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Forward the ad to the golden rescues in the state, you can find them listed on this website. 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

You can also email the contact for the rescues to the poster of the ad.


----------

